# algae on glass



## fishboy55 (Dec 20, 2004)

one month ago I set on a 125g tank heavely planted with fish also co2 injected . now I am geting small spots of algae with a little hair on it and it on the glass and a few of the plants also. Help if you can thank you Rob


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Rob,
What are you parms? The short short is that hair algae usually means there isnt enough CO2. Green spot is usually treated with extra PO4. But without your info it is tough to make a call.
jB


----------



## fishboy55 (Dec 20, 2004)

the ph is about 7.0
co2 30ppm
no3 20
no2 0
gh75
kh 120


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Fishboy... If you have a PH of 7 and a KH of 6.7 (120ppm) then your C02 reading is only 20.1ppm per Chucks calculator. In that case you would need to increase your C02 injection to get 30ppm.

_Do you know your P04 reading_?... If you increase P04 this does help with green spot algae.

So at this point I would increase C02 & P04. This should make a big difference.


----------



## fishboy55 (Dec 20, 2004)

what is po4?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Also,
These types of algae will be more common in a newly planted tank. As the tank cycles you will experience spikes in ammonia which is a large factor in algae outbreaks.
OH.....PO4 is phosphate.
jB


----------



## fishboy55 (Dec 20, 2004)

some of the plants have black hair growing on them now I upped the co2 and got some PO4 but have not put it in yet. now much is good to have in the tank?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Shoot for 1-2ppm PO4 and make sure none of your other nutrients are defficient.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Add about 1/4 teaspoon of KH2PO4 2-3x a week.

Add enough CO2 to get the pH to 6.9-7.0 or so not just in the morning, but more importantly in the late day/evening before the lights go out.

CO2/PO4 (too low) are the main glass algae issues for folks.

regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## fishboy55 (Dec 20, 2004)

the alge on the glass is not there any more but the sfuff on the plants is going wild


----------

